# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  compro harina de camote,cañihua,castañas etc

## MauricioDuke

Deseo ver la posibilidad de recibir cotizaciones de lo siguientes productos Harina de camote  Harina de Lucuma  Harina de kiwicha  harina de cañihua  harina de maca negra  harina de algarrobina  harina de ajonjoli  harina de castañas  harina de sacha inchi  harina de chia  harina de linaza   Temas similares: OFERTA DE MAIZ MORADO/SACHA INCHI/LINAZA/PANELA/NUCES DE BRASIL/JENGIBRE/CHIA/ HARINA DE CAMOTE Y HARINA DE PLATANO / KIWICHA POP HARINA DE CAMOTE Y HARINA DE PESCADO HARINA DE CAMOTE 960193089 Compro Cañihua 1 Tn por mes Compro quinua blanca, kiwicha y cañihua

----------


## Gesery

Buenos días Mauricio. Me Brindas tu correo para mandarte la cotizacion de mis productos. Mi nro es 923 904 569

----------


## Corporación Selva Alta S.A.C.

Hola Mauricio, somos Corporación Selva Alta y comercializamos todo tipo de harinas micropulverizadas, gelatinizadas y naturales. Manejamos precios para mayoristas. Por favor quedamos a la espera de algún contacto para enviar nuestra proforma de precios. 
Nuestro número de contacto es el siguiente: 937555395 correo: legadoabolengo@gmail.com

----------

